# ebay cats, opinions?



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Anyone have any experience withe these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=33629&item=2479824013&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

I know that you get what you pay for but if they function anywhere even close to a random tech cat, I would gladly pay $30 instead of $100 or so. It will go on a 98 200sx 1.6 along with stromung exhaust and hotshot header. Anyone in here use these things? 

And another thing, I've read the other threads concerning weapon R headers but nobody really has any conclusions as to how they perform. $175 dollars sounds like a really good deal. The only difference I see from the hotshot version is that it doesn't seem to have a second inlet for the bottom sensor after the flex tube like the new hotshots. Maybe it's there, maybe it isn't.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2479700996&category=33631

Any opinions (constructive only) would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its kinda pointless to get rid of you cat for a high flow.. nissans flow very nicely and even the random tech cat only adds 1hp... either get an se-r cat or random tech if you dont wanna stay stock


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I bought the OBX one to replace mine because it had a hole in it. I didn't notice any differnce, but then again I wasn't getting it for performance.


----------



## SHINOBI (Mar 31, 2004)

Is that a cat or just a straight pipe?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if you order a cat on ebay, make sure they poke holes in the box so that it can breathe.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hahahaha :loser:


----------

